# Yup that happened



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Ahh the joy of having kids. Time to fish it out :roll:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

That gives me belly laughs


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Ha, that reminds me of all the crap that my kids stuffed into our VCR back in the day!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

OMG lol. That's funny.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

When my oldest son was 2 (last year) he came out of the bathroom and told me "daddy, I flushed your ring down the potty." I said "uh, you did?" He said "yeah, so now you can get a new one."

He had flushed my wedding ring down the toilet. Luckily it was one of the many $4 silicone ones I have and not the real deal expensive one.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Bunnysarefat said:


> When my oldest son was 2 (last year) he came out of the bathroom and told me "daddy, I flushed your ring down the potty." I said "uh, you did?" He said "yeah, so now you can get a new one."
> 
> He had flushed my wedding ring down the toilet. Luckily it was one of the many $4 silicone ones I have and not the real deal expensive one.


He was just trying to help you out hah!
My daughter has a toy lawn mower with a little gas tank. I don't think she's understanding the concept of what a GAS tank is haha


----------

